# Richard Walker MK IV Avon Rod Wer kann mir da mehr dazu sagen?



## David23 (26. Januar 2010)

Hallo...
da ich immer alles wissen will:
Im ebay sind ständig Richard Walker MK IV Avon Rod zu kaufen....
Jetzt meine Fragen: Was heißt denn split cane? Was bedeutet denn Avon ? Hat es hier etwas mit dem Avon-Stil zu tun???? Da dise Rute von B.James & Sons ist, wo liegt die Unterschied zur Hardy Richard Walker????
Wer Richard Walker ist ist klar und die Bezeichnung MK IV auch....aber der Rest
Köntte man mit dieser Rute immer noch fischen???? Welche Fische z.B.?

Ich finde altes Anglerbedarf einfach genial....und kann es kaum ertragen etwas nicht zu wissen...und in diesem Thema bin ich Anfänger#q...deswegen bin ich für jede Hilfe dankbar!!!!


----------



## Knispel (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Richard Walker MK IV Avon Rod Wer kann mir da mehr dazu sagen?*

Lese hier :

http://www.classycatchers.de/index.php/Friedfisch/Fischen-im-alten-englischen-Stil...-Teil-1.html

Teil 1 - 3 , dort ist alles bestens beschrieben, auch die Geschichte der Ruten. Besser kann man nicht erklähren. Dort siehst Du auch die schönen alten C´pins

Selbstverständlich kannst Du diese Ruten auch heute noch fischen ( mach ich z.B. ) , auf die Fischarten wofür sie gebaut wurden und natürlich nur in der Technik von damals.


----------



## xAlex (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Richard Walker MK IV Avon Rod Wer kann mir da mehr dazu sagen?*

Mich würde zu dem Thema intressieren ob die neu Produziert werden oder ob die Ruten altbestände sind?
Split Cane sind gesplieste Ruten.
Avon Ruten sind für Trotting geignet, meinem Lieblingsstil.

Eine antike Rute zu fischen ist sicher ganz nett, aber ich hätte da viel zu viel schiss die kaputt zu machen.
Bei Glasfaser eher nicht, aber gesplieste sind hald doch sehr filigran....


----------



## Knispel (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Richard Walker MK IV Avon Rod Wer kann mir da mehr dazu sagen?*



xAlex schrieb:


> Mich würde zu dem Thema intressieren ob die neu Produziert werden oder ob die Ruten altbestände sind?
> Split Cane sind gesplieste Ruten.
> Avon Ruten sind für Trotting geignet, meinem Lieblingsstil.
> 
> ...


 
Diese Ruten werden auch heute noch gebaut, allerdings nicht in Serie sondern in handarbeit auf Bestellung und das hat seinen Preis, die findest Du bestimmt nicht im Ebay. 
Hier z.B. ist so ein Rutenbauer, der die Kunst der Herstellung feinster gesplisster Avon/Match Ruten meisterhaft beherrscht.

http://www.artofangling.net/paulcookrods.html

Die Ruten sind nicht so filigran wie Du denkst, auch die "antiken" halten schon etwas aus ( sonst wären sie bestimmt nicht so alt geworden ), nur überlasten darf man sie halt nicht.

In modernen Materialien werden "Avon-Ruten" auch gebaut, z.B. sind die heutigen " Barbel - Rods " mit einer Testkurve von 1,25 - 1,5 lb nichts anderes ( z.B. Hardy oder Greys ), nur das diese heute bei höherpreislichen Modellen meistens mit 2 Spitzen, einer " Avon Spitze " und einer Spitze zur Aufnahme von " Feeder - Tips " ( Zitter -Spitzen ) zur Auslieferung gebracht werden. 

Unser Rutenkenner Andreas ( @Andal ) wird da bestimmt mehr zu sagen können.


----------



## Andal (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Richard Walker MK IV Avon Rod Wer kann mir da mehr dazu sagen?*

Eines ist mal sicher, der River Avon hieß zuerst so.

Klassische Avon Ruten sind die eigentlichen Alleskönner unter den leichteren Flussruten und deshalb sind sie auch fast immer mit einem Genwindeendring ausgestattet. So richtig klassisch gebaute, vollparabolische Ruten bekommt man heute nur noch aus Edelmanufakturen, oder eben vintage. Beides schränkt den Angler aber in keinster Weise ein, außer das es sehr teuer werden kann.

Noch Fragen?


----------



## David23 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Richard Walker MK IV Avon Rod Wer kann mir da mehr dazu sagen?*

Danke für die schnelle Antworten...
den Beitrag auf Classy Catcher habe ich gelesen....
verrückt wie viel Richard Walker das Karpfenangeln beeinflußt hat und das obwohl ernur mit freier Leine fischte...
Hey, die ein Centrepin auf dem Foto habe ich, ist doch ne DAM oder????


----------



## David23 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Richard Walker MK IV Avon Rod Wer kann mir da mehr dazu sagen?*



Andal schrieb:


> Eines ist mal sicher, der River Avon hieß zuerst so.
> 
> Klassische Avon Ruten sind die eigentlichen Alleskönner unter den leichteren Flussruten und deshalb sind sie auch fast immer mit einem Genwindeendring ausgestattet. So richtig klassisch gebaute, vollparabolische Ruten bekommt man heute nur noch aus Edelmanufakturen, oder eben vintage. Beides schränkt den Angler aber in keinster Weise ein, außer das es sehr teuer werden kann.
> 
> Noch Fragen?


Aber immer doch: Wo liegt denn der Unterschied zwischen einer MK IV und der Hardy Carp von Richard Walker, außer dass es untschiedliche Marken sind und die eine gepliesst ist und die andere nicht???


----------



## Andal (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Richard Walker MK IV Avon Rod Wer kann mir da mehr dazu sagen?*

Die Avon ist etwas leichter einzustufen und durch das Material bedingt, auch etwas weniger belastbar. Bei freier Auswahl ziehe ich persönlich einen schönen Glasblank einer Splitcane vor; besonders dann, wenn es sich um "antike" Ruten handelt. Ich bin eben mehr Angler, denn Sammler.


----------



## David23 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Richard Walker MK IV Avon Rod Wer kann mir da mehr dazu sagen?*



Andal schrieb:


> Die Avon ist etwas leichter einzustufen und durch das Material bedingt, auch etwas weniger belastbar. Bei freier Auswahl ziehe ich persönlich einen schönen Glasblank einer Splitcane vor; besonders dann, wenn es sich um "antike" Ruten handelt. Ich bin eben mehr Angler, denn Sammler.


 
Wo liegt da der Vorteil?


----------



## David23 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Richard Walker MK IV Avon Rod Wer kann mir da mehr dazu sagen?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Diese Ruten werden auch heute noch gebaut, allerdings nicht in Serie sondern in handarbeit auf Bestellung und das hat seinen Preis, die findest Du bestimmt nicht im Ebay.
> Hier z.B. ist so ein Rutenbauer, der die Kunst der Herstellung feinster gesplisster Avon/Match Ruten meisterhaft beherrscht.
> 
> http://www.artofangling.net/paulcookrods.html
> ...


 

Hey Knipsel, hast du alle deine alte Rute mit ner Pin besetzt? Ich hab da noch die gulte alte Mitchell 300, die wäre doch auch passend oder?


----------



## Knispel (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Richard Walker MK IV Avon Rod Wer kann mir da mehr dazu sagen?*



David23 schrieb:


> Hey Knipsel, hast du alle deine alte Rute mit ner Pin besetzt? Ich hab da noch die gulte alte Mitchell 300, die wäre doch auch passend oder?


 
Nein, das kann ich mir nicht leisten  . Ich selber besitze nur eine Pin ( eventuell kommt dieses Jahr eine 2. dazu, mal sehen was ich an Steuern wiederbekomme |rolleyes), die besagte Allcocks Arrial ( die ist immer mal wieder in Gebrauch an den Matchruten ) und eine Wendefussrolle ( aus meiner Kindheit, meine erste Angelrolle überhaupt, hab ich immer in Ehren gehalten ), mit der fische ich aber nicht mehr.
Mitchell 300 passt doch auch heute noch an die richtigen Rute, hatte doch ein Füllungsvermögen von ca. 200 m / 0,30 mm. Rombuste Rolle, musst nur damit rechnen, dass diverse junge " Hardcore - Angler " meinen, was ist denn das für ein Schrott, da steht ja nicht " Shomina " drauf


----------



## David23 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Richard Walker MK IV Avon Rod Wer kann mir da mehr dazu sagen?*

Stimmt. 

Ja man sie gut an mit einer 2lbs Karpfenrute kombinieren...

Ich habe zwei "Franzosen". Bei einer mußte ich hart im Ebay kämpfen und die andere habe ich von einem Schüler geschenkt bekommen, der wußte, dass ich voll auf die alten Rollen steh...allerdings ist gerade bei der das Zahnrädchen schon leicht ausgeleiert, so daß die Rücklaufsprerre nicht mehr funktioniert...gut ein guter Angler fischt sie sowiso ohne Rücklauf wie Paul "Cookie" Cooke auf Schleien oder Brassen.

Legendär wurde diese Rollentyp vor allem auch durch John Sidley, der mit dieser 30 Jahre lanfg auf Aal und Hecht gefischt hatte. Dieser hat sie mit der Northwestern "PK3" und "PK2" kombiniert, 10 Fuß lange und Testkurve 3lbs harte Knüppel


----------



## Andal (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Richard Walker MK IV Avon Rod Wer kann mir da mehr dazu sagen?*

Wobei ich mittlerweile die alten Cardinals beinahe lieber fische. Zum Beispiel die C6 an einer RW Mk II äquivalenten Rute. Ergibt eine perfekte Balance.


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Richard Walker MK IV Avon Rod Wer kann mir da mehr dazu sagen?*

@ David

Sag mal dreht sich bei den Dingern der Rotor "verkehrtrum"?
Also andersrum als normal oder ist das Foto spiegelverkehrt?

Das Schnurlaufröllchen ist doch gegenüber der sonst üblichen Seite?|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat



#h#h


----------



## Knispel (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Richard Walker MK IV Avon Rod Wer kann mir da mehr dazu sagen?*



Andal schrieb:


> Wobei ich mittlerweile die alten Cardinals beinahe lieber fische. Zum Beispiel die C6 an einer RW Mk II äquivalenten Rute. Ergibt eine perfekte Balance.


 
Das sind ja auch klasse Rollen mit einer in der damaligen Zeit revolutionären Technik, der "untenliegenden" Bremseinrichtung, der " Mutter 2 aller Heckbremsen ....
Passt i.m. Augen bestimmt an den Ruten von " Richard " toll.


----------



## David23 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Richard Walker MK IV Avon Rod Wer kann mir da mehr dazu sagen?*



Andal schrieb:


> Wobei ich mittlerweile die alten Cardinals beinahe lieber fische. Zum Beispiel die C6 an einer RW Mk II äquivalenten Rute. Ergibt eine perfekte Balance.


 Ja mein Vorstand ist auch ein Fan der alten Cardinals....sie liegen wirklich gut in der Hand....auch die 33 (die alten SChweden-Modellen) könnte es heute mit jeder anderen "modernen" Rolle aufnehmen, davon bin ich überzeugt

Aber Andal, du wirst zugeben müssen, dass jeder den Rollentyp am liebsten fischt, in den er vernarrt ist....und die Mitchell 300 ein fähiges und zuverlässiges Arbeitstier ist


----------



## David23 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Richard Walker MK IV Avon Rod Wer kann mir da mehr dazu sagen?*

@ Prof. Tinca
Ja das liegt daran, dass es sich bei beiden Rollen um das 330 "Otomatik" (Baujahr 1967) handelt....hier kannst du quasi per Klick den Bügel öffnen...ist schon praktisch, habe aber lange gebraucht bis ich mich daran gewöhnt habe

ich vermute, der Rottor läuft anders herum, damit du besser mit dem rechten Zeigefinger an den Bügel kommst und besser ihn "klicken" kannst, aber da kennt sich der Andal besser aus...

Ich habe @ Andal auch eine Frage: Von wann bis wann hat Mitchell zu Blazer gehört???? Es gibt nämlich 300 Modelle, Made in Germany, die heißen Blazer Mitchell 300.


----------



## Knispel (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Richard Walker MK IV Avon Rod Wer kann mir da mehr dazu sagen?*

@ David,

diese alten Modelle stehen den heutigen in nichts nach ( einmal von diesen modernen Getrieben abgesehen, die alten hatte alle ein ganz " normales " Schneckengetriebe).

In Punkto alte Stationärrolle stehe ich voll auf die D.A.M. Quick Finessas : Modell 110 ( Baujahr ab 1967 als Nachfolger der Microlite ), 220, 330, 331 ( ist eine 330 mit hoher Übersetzung ), 440 und 550, Baujahre 1969 - 1973, nicht klein zubekommen. 

Eine 220 ( Baujahr 1969 - 1973 ), top erhalten und gepflegt habe ich abzugeben, dagegen fehlt mir noch eine 440 ( die wurde aber erstmalig 1971 gebaut ), also wer tauschen möchte?  #6:q


----------



## Andal (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Richard Walker MK IV Avon Rod Wer kann mir da mehr dazu sagen?*

Es ist ja nicht so, dass es bei mir in den Regalen nicht auch sauber Mitchell't. Ohne eine 300er, oder 300A ist man ja nur ein halber Klassik-Freak. Gleichse gilt für die Quicks aus den 70ern. Das sonore Klickern der Rücklaufsperre hat für mich den gleichen Stellenwert, wie das leise Knistern von "Child in Time" auf dem original Vinyl; vorzugsweise der Version auf der "Live In Japan".

Nach meinem Wissen ging Mitchell Ende der 70er von Balzer (nicht Blazer, die bauen hervorragende Jagdgewehre!) an Garcia und dann weiter an Pure Fishing, die die Marke heute noch vertreiben.

Gebrauchten und alten 300ern kann man sehr viel gutes tun, wenn man sie total zerlegt, 100%ig entfettet und anschließend mit mit harzfreiem Titanfett neu zusammenbaut. Plötzlich laufen sie dann besser, als neu aus dem Laden.

Einen sehr feinen Gimmick bei den alten Mitchells fand und finde ich die Dosen für die E-Spulen. Leider denkt heute kein Hersteller mehr an so kleine, aber feine Details. Oder die Fahrradschaltungshersteller vergessen gleich auf eine Ersatzspule. Ich bin ja gespannt, ob es in 30 Jahren noch Stellas geben wird, die pausenlos gefischt wurden und die noch funktionieren. Ich bin da skeptisch!!!


----------



## Knispel (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Richard Walker MK IV Avon Rod Wer kann mir da mehr dazu sagen?*



Andal schrieb:


> Einen sehr feinen Gimmick bei den alten Mitchells fand und finde ich die Dosen für die E-Spulen. Leider denkt heute kein Hersteller mehr an so kleine, aber feine Details. Oder die Fahrradschaltungshersteller vergessen gleich auf eine Ersatzspule. Ich bin ja gespannt, ob es in 30 Jahren noch Stellas geben wird, die pausenlos gefischt wurden und die noch funktionieren. Ich bin da skeptisch!!!


 
Das hatten die alten Quick´s auch. Dort lag aus zusätzlich immer noch eine kleine Plastikschachtel mit den wichtigsten Ersatzteilen, wie Bremsscheiben, Ersatzfeder für den Bügel und Ersatzschwinghebel für die Auf - Und Ab - Bewegung der Spule mit bei. Wer macht das heute noch #c#c. Da gibt es höchstens eine Detailzeichnung mit Bestellnummer und auf die Teile wartet man denn mindestens 1/2 Jahr.


----------



## David23 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Richard Walker MK IV Avon Rod Wer kann mir da mehr dazu sagen?*

Upss...natürlich Balzer...kleiner Rechtschreibfehler....ja das stimmt; ich habe beide Mitchells auseinander gebaut und mich durch den Staub der Jahrzehnte gewälzt...ich habe sie sauber gemacht und geölt....bin jedoch mit dem Ergebnis nicht so zufrieden...Blöde Frage: Wo bekomme ich den "harzfreies Titanfett"?
Die abgenutzten Zahnrädchen weiß ich auch noch nicht wo ich die herbekommen kann...
Aber als John Sidley Verehrer kommt ja nur die alte 300er in Frage


----------



## Andal (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Richard Walker MK IV Avon Rod Wer kann mir da mehr dazu sagen?*

Dieses Fett kriegst du in jedem guten Fahrradgeschäft und wegen den Ersatzteilen kannst du mal das Asphaltmonster fragen, so weit ich weiß, restauriert der alte Mitchells...


----------



## Tricast (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Richard Walker MK IV Avon Rod Wer kann mir da mehr dazu sagen?*

Das Fett ist bestimmt von Shimano, oder? 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Richard Walker MK IV Avon Rod Wer kann mir da mehr dazu sagen?*

Bestimmt NFW Hannover:q



|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Andal (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Richard Walker MK IV Avon Rod Wer kann mir da mehr dazu sagen?*

Ist von Hanseline... ich schmiere doch nix von Shimanski in eine Mitchell!


----------



## Knispel (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Richard Walker MK IV Avon Rod Wer kann mir da mehr dazu sagen?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ist von Hanseline... ich schmiere doch nix von Shimanski in eine Mitchell!


 
Richtig , denn nur mit Quallitätsfett ohne den Namen Shamino kann man als versnobter Angler sagen :

" Oberhalb der Kulminationspunkte forstwirtschaftlicher Bestände tendieren die Dezibelwerte gegen den Nullpunkt " ...

Für den nicht - versnobten Angler, hier die Übersetzung: > Nur über allen Wipfeln ist Ruh < )


----------



## David23 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Richard Walker MK IV Avon Rod Wer kann mir da mehr dazu sagen?*

Da hätt ich nochmal eine Frage:
Ich habe im Ebay eine Centrepin ersteigert und würde gerne wissen, wie alt diese ist. Der Verkäufer konnte mir leider wenig zu dieser Rolle sagen, weil er nichts vom Angeln versteht und die Rolle von seinem längst verstorbenen Vater geerbt hat.
Es handelt sich hierbei um eine DAM "Ever READY" Fishing Reel Made in Germany..
David


----------



## Knispel (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Richard Walker MK IV Avon Rod Wer kann mir da mehr dazu sagen?*

Es scheind sich um eine DAM 4200 ( nach den Stegnieten ein 105 mm Modell ) zu handeln, Baujahr 1954 - 1961

Kannst aber gerne auch selber einmal vergleichen und suchen :

http://www.saschas-sammler-homepage.de/rollendam3.html

Eine irre Seite, nicht nur für Liebhaber alter Rollen !!!! ....


----------



## David23 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Richard Walker MK IV Avon Rod Wer kann mir da mehr dazu sagen?*

Junge da knallt einem echt die Birne|gaehn:
Hey Rainer, hast du noch andere Hobbies??? Dies ist ja eine Wissenschaft für sich, da bleibt ja keine Zeit mehr für andere Sachen#r
Ja aber du hast Recht....aber warum Spinn-und Grundrolle???? Keine Centrepin?????|kopfkrat


----------



## Knispel (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Richard Walker MK IV Avon Rod Wer kann mir da mehr dazu sagen?*

Centre - Pin ist die Englische Bezeichnung dieser Rollen. In den 50´Jahren war die Deutsche Sprache noch nicht "verenglischt" , da nannte man Rollen dieses Types "Grundrollen" ( Achsrollen, Nottinghamrolle ).


----------



## David23 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Richard Walker MK IV Avon Rod Wer kann mir da mehr dazu sagen?*

Okay,  auf die Gefahr das ich mich jetzt vielleicht dumm anhöre, aber fischt man mit dieser Rolle eigentlich nicht das "Trotting" Verfahren, warum jetzt Grund?????


----------



## Knispel (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Richard Walker MK IV Avon Rod Wer kann mir da mehr dazu sagen?*

der Ausdruck "Trotting" hat sich auch eingeschlichen, in den 50 ern war der hier unbekannt ...
Nennen wir das Wort doch einmal auf Deutsch : Treiben lassen über/am Grund, also eine Art des Grundfischen ....

Aber so ist das wohl heute. Als ich irgentwann in den 60er Jahren mit den angeln begonnen habe, ging man Blinkern oder Wobblern, heute geht man Jerken oder Drop shotten, eine Stipprute wurde zur Pole, eine Grundrute zur Barbel - Rod, eine Sitzkiepe zur Pole - Station, Gerätekasten heißt nun Takle - Box usw. ....


----------



## David23 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Richard Walker MK IV Avon Rod Wer kann mir da mehr dazu sagen?*



Knispel schrieb:


> der Ausdruck "Trotting" hat sich auch eingeschlichen, in den 50 ern war der hier unbekannt ...
> Nennen wir das Wort doch einmal auf Deutsch : Treiben lassen über/am Grund, also eine Art des Grundfischen ....
> 
> Aber so ist das wohl heute. Als ich irgentwann in den 60er Jahren mit den angeln begonnen habe, ging man Blinkern oder Wobblern, heute geht man Jerken oder Drop shotten, eine Stipprute wurde zur Pole, eine Grundrute zur Barbel - Rod, eine Sitzkiepe zur Pole - Station, Gerätekasten heißt nun Takle - Box usw. ....


 
Hmm das ist wahr...aber wenn DAM diese Rolle als eine Art Grundrolle bezeichnet hat, kann es damit auch zusammenhängen, dass man bis in die 40er mit Wenderolle/Achsrolle auch auf Karpfen gefischt hat????


----------



## Knispel (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Richard Walker MK IV Avon Rod Wer kann mir da mehr dazu sagen?*

Wenn mal hier : http://www.saschas-sammler-homepage.de/rollendam3.html einmal die alten Katalogseiten betrachtet und sieht, was in der damaligen Zeit Stationärrollen gekostet hatten, entsprach das ungefähr den Verdienst eines halben Monats. Wenderollen lassen sich wurftechnisch genauso handhaben wie Stationärrollen und die waren damals einfach günstiger, die konnten sich halt alle leisten.


----------



## KHof (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Richard Walker MK IV Avon Rod Wer kann mir da mehr dazu sagen?*

Morgen!

Tja, Knispel - Angeln war noch nie billig und wenn man sich die alten Preise reinzieht und das dann bereinigt auf heute umrechnet sind die bösen Edelteile eher billiger als eine 300 1960...

Die Avon muss übrigens nicht gespleißt oder aus Glasfaser gebaut sein. Ende der Achziger bauten sowohl Hardy als auch B&W die Avon  (und die Trotter!) als Kohlefasermodell.

Übrigens merkt man daran wie man älter wird. In meiner Jugend wurden wir als "Neumodisch" beschimpft weil wir mit Matchmakers oder MM 13 rumfuchtelten. Jetzt sind wir Oldschool!

Gell Thomas!

Klaus


----------



## Mefotom (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Richard Walker MK IV Avon Rod Wer kann mir da mehr dazu sagen?*

Hallo Klaus,

das kann man so nicht sagen.

Mit MM 13 und XL 13 Bruce & Walker sind wir halt in der guten Alten Zeit steckengeblieben.

Ich finde aber für mich heute leider nichts besseres, als die alten Stecken.

Avon Ruten gab es früher in England von einigen Herstellern.

Die wurden als Schwing- und Bibberspitzruten genutzt.

Am besten hat mir die Hardy Avon gefallen.

Die "neuen" Bruce&Walker Avon war 3teilig, die Hardy nur 2teilig.
B&W langes Spitzen-und Mittelteil und 3. Teil nur der Korkgriff mit Zapfen.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## KHof (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Richard Walker MK IV Avon Rod Wer kann mir da mehr dazu sagen?*

Heeh - woher weiß ich das wohl....


----------



## David23 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Richard Walker MK IV Avon Rod Wer kann mir da mehr dazu sagen?*

#6Was ihr nicht alles wißt.....neidfreies anerkennendes LOB!


----------



## Knispel (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Richard Walker MK IV Avon Rod Wer kann mir da mehr dazu sagen?*

Hab eben über Ebay eine Mitchell 306, Baujahr um 1970, für 21,30 € ersteigert , ein Sahnestück ...:k


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Richard Walker MK IV Avon Rod Wer kann mir da mehr dazu sagen?*

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf.

Wenn sie auch noch gut erhalten ist umso besser.#6


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## David23 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Richard Walker MK IV Avon Rod Wer kann mir da mehr dazu sagen?*

:c:cJa ich weiß welche...herzlichsten Glückwunsch...wird jetzt nichts mit meiner DAM:c:c:c


----------



## David23 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Richard Walker MK IV Avon Rod Wer kann mir da mehr dazu sagen?*

Ola...auch ein hübsches Stück....http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...UCI%2BUCC&otn=4&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:DE:1348


----------



## Tricast (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Richard Walker MK IV Avon Rod Wer kann mir da mehr dazu sagen?*

Hört mal auf mit eurem alten Gelumpe, das ist ja Geschäftsschädigend. An den Stecken haben wir früher die Bohnen hochranken lassen.

Gruß Heinz

PS: Herzlichen Glückwunsch, freue mich für dich Rainer.


----------



## Knispel (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Richard Walker MK IV Avon Rod Wer kann mir da mehr dazu sagen?*



Tricast schrieb:


> Hört mal auf mit eurem alten Gelumpe, das ist ja Geschäftsschädigend. An den Stecken haben wir früher die Bohnen hochranken lassen.
> 
> Gruß Heinz
> 
> PS: Herzlichen Glückwunsch, freue mich für dich Rainer.


 
Danke Heinz


----------



## Knispel (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Richard Walker MK IV Avon Rod Wer kann mir da mehr dazu sagen?*



David23 schrieb:


> Ola...auch ein hübsches Stück....http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...UCI%2BUCC&otn=4&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:DE:1348


 
Eine Mitchell 4470, Baujahr ab 1979. Feines Teil. 

@ David, hab hier was für Dich, die Risszeichnungen sämtlicher Mitchells....

http://www.mitchellparts.com/schematics/schematics.html


----------



## David23 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Richard Walker MK IV Avon Rod Wer kann mir da mehr dazu sagen?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Eine Mitchell 4470, Baujahr ab 1979. Feines Teil.
> 
> @ David, hab hier was für Dich, die Risszeichnungen sämtlicher Mitchells....
> 
> http://www.mitchellparts.com/schematics/schematics.html


 
Vielen Dank, da ist auch eine Rolle, die ich damals von meinem Vater geerbt hatte. Als ich mich nicht fürs Angeln eine Zeitlang interessiert habe, musste ich die natürlich verkaufen...#q


----------

